# Smokehouse build



## Mountainman88 (Dec 15, 2019)

I just built a 4x6x6 wooden smokehouse do I need a inlet and outlet for smoke if so where do I put them


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 15, 2019)

Yes you'll need them. Share a pic of you house and you should get some good advice on locations


----------



## mike243 (Dec 15, 2019)

So this is a cold smoker? hot smoker? what type of generating for heat/smoke?


----------



## Mountainman88 (Dec 15, 2019)

Yes I’m gonna cold smoke in it.im gonna use a tent stove and burn wood


----------



## Mountainman88 (Dec 15, 2019)

DanMcG said:


> Yes you'll need them. Share a pic of you house and you should get some good advice on locations


----------



## Mountainman88 (Dec 15, 2019)

Yep 
	

		
			
		

		
	










should. I insulate it I live in Georgia


----------



## Mountainman88 (Dec 15, 2019)

mike243 said:


> So this is a cold smoker? hot smoker? what type of generating for heat/smoke?


I’m gonna cold smoke in it


----------

